# Is anyone planning to add a Poodle to their family?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not, as I feel quite maxed out at the moment, but wondering about others here.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope ! Got enough on my hands as it is.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Not at present unless I stumble on one by accident


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I think about it a lot!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

YES!!!!! This May we will pick up our new baby boy! Still waiting on a pregnancy confirmation from the breeder currently... :baby::bowl2:


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes!  Honey is coming at the end of March!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, I am! First standard poodle, and first show prospect! If there is a male show prospect in this litter then I should get my puppy at the end of may/ beginning of june! Bitch was confirmed pregnant on monday and they are going to do another ultrasound next monday to see if they can get a better idea of how many! Breeder says the bitch is getting a pot belly which she says is a sign that it should be a decent sized litter. 
I've never waited through a pregnancy before so it's pretty torturesome!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Okay, I only thanked those who are getting a new puppy or at least thinking about it because I LURV new puppies and puppy pictures. lol. Plus, your smileys are a kick Bigpoodleperson. I think it's the most exciting time.:clap2::dancing::dance2: I will live vicariously through those of you getting a new pup because I am not getting one or planning to get another one. I've got the perfect little group right now and my hands are full enough.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

None for us. 3 cats and 2 dogs is enough! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am ready any time that my breeder has the right girl for us, but not holding my breath, with my wish list it cold be years.
Or it could be this Summer, who knows - but I am happy with what I have and don't mind waiting at all!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am a one poodle person, so I will not add another until Iris is no longer with me. May that be a very long time from now. It will be fun seeing all the new babies show up here on the forum in the coming months.

Viking Queen


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes,yes,yes! I have sent in my deposit, and if all goes well, we will have a full sibling to Maizie arriving here in mid-June. Pups not born yet, but hopefully, lots of silvers in the litter like last time. I have 1st pick boy. Keeping my fingers crossed...things do not always turn out like we expect.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I am a one poodle person, so I will not add another until Iris is no longer with me. May that be a very long time from now. It will be fun seeing all the new babies show up here on the forum in the coming months.
> 
> 
> 
> Viking Queen



Sometimes I long for being a one poodle person again - it is such a pure, simple, and wonderful way to live having one perfect poodle to give your all to. It is probably the fear of being a "no poodle person" for even a day that keeps me from doing it. The couple of times that I landed there in my life were so bleak, and I made such really bad choices during, that I don't want to ever risk going there again...


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, we have long range puppy plans  We're happy with our two girls right now but the breeder we've chosen may have a fall litter and we'll hopefully bring home a puppy from that litter shortly after the first of the year, 2017. Winter is the slowest time for our family so it makes it the perfect puppy time.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

We've got a little back-and-forth going over whether the next dog will be a Toy Poodle or a French Bulldog...which I suppose is what happens when a Poodle person marries a Bulldog person.  There will definitely be one of each in our future, it's just a matter of which comes home next.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

yes,but i cannot say when,as I have a 14yr old whippet who I am currently nursing along. I had never planned on adding the Spoo until 2017 anyway,so...but one of my favorite ladies will (maybe) be having a litter at the end of the year...

Until then,we remain the whippet on Poodle Forum! 

Martha and Che


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I go back and forth, but like Viking Queen, I think I am a one poodle person. Every time I see pictures of puppies, I get that itch and I may yet change my mind (though not for a few years at least!), but for now, Dulcie is my one and only! I'll continue to live vicariously through those of you who are expecting new puppies!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

Your babies are gorgeous


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

I am adding 2, both toys:
a silver female and a chocolate parti male


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson is delighted to announce that his brother, Nike (and my daughter) are moving home. Best addition we could ever have!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Wilson is delighted to announce that his brother, Nike (and my daughter) are moving home. Best addition we could ever have!


What happy news! Best wishes to both humans and canines!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

We are on the list for a silver mini. Pup should come home sometime mid-Sept-mid-Oct, depending on when the breeding happens. We have been w/o a dog since Nov '14, and I am so ready. We both love dogs but I'm the one who needs a dog. LOL This will be our first poodle, and we only ever have one dog at a time. Fall is my favorite season and I'm thinking this fall will be the best ever!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Not a puppy, but I'm hoping to get a new foster poodle in a couple weeks


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We have two now. Adding the second one cured me of MPS...at least most of the time. Occasionally I'll see a post (for instance, Arreau's Clifford) that reignites the fire, but knowing my husband would throttle me throws water on it right away.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I cannot see me having more than one dog at a time again. I loved my two collies but it really wasn't fair to either them or me. I cannot train and exercise more than one at a time. Raven is all I can handle!! She still wears me out regularly.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I get got a pregnancy confirmation email from the breeder!!! Puppies due end of March!!! :beerclank::dancing::love2:reggers:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I get got a pregnancy confirmation email from the breeder!!! Puppies due end of March!!! :beerclank::dancing::love2:reggers:


oo! Who is your Poodle coming from? Excited to see Draco showing his new brother/sister the ropes.

We're awaiting a heat cycle and breeding before we can say for certain if we'll be adding a puppy later this year One can hope though


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

We have a spoo, and are bringing home a baby tpoo in early April at 6-8 weeks. Haven't had a little one since August of 14, so ecstatic to have a toy in the house again, you know, one to cuddle and smoosh and have on my lap, at my heels and in my bed :happy: Man, waiting is hard :amen:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope. Not for a good 6+ years (which will be when Cookie and Echo reach their late senior years). 

Just lost my bichon, Darby a couple weeks ago, and down to 1 PWD (Improper short/shedding coat), Jack the poodle and Cookie the tri-pawed chihuahua with her own set of problems. 

Some day, I'd like my pack to be 3 minis. 3 different hair cuts, 3 different colors 

I assume that will be cafe Jack, a sliver mpoo, and some other color like apricot, black, blue, white, etc. Or maybe two mpoos and a bichon or something. I dunno. I do really prefer the shaved face! And bichons look ridiculous with shaved faces!

But also add to that homeschooling a middle and grade schoolers, I've got my hands full (though hate to admit it, I've always had 4 or more dogs at a time!)


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Shamrockmommy, just wanted to chime in and let you know that the name Darby is on our short list for our new tpoo! Great name!


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

And I'm so sorry for your loss of Darby. Losing our furbabies is so hard.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Lexigirl said:


> Shamrockmommy, just wanted to chime in and let you know that the name Darby is on our short list for our new tpoo! Great name!


This is funny, but our two bichons were Lexi and Darby!!! Best names ever! Honestly, though, Darby (the name AND the dog) has been our favorite ever. 

Next best girl name for me is Reeva.


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, Darby and Carly (and maybe Piper) are probably our top choices. Maybe you having had a Lexi and Darby is a sign!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going to vicariously enjoy everyone's new puppies. Sometimes I wish Buck had a Poodle buddy to play with outside, but mostly I'm fine with just one dog of this size.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope! Added the second last June, the right dog was at an adoption event at Petco. He fell in love with us at first sight

With Luce being a smaller mini, and Ricco on the larger toy size, they are perfect playmates, and perfect size for 2 zooming around the house having fun


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Nope also. We are 67 and 69, and our Spoo is just 2. We have to think about where 10 years might place us.....


----------

